# Help Stihl 034 wont run



## jchristie600 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this site.  New to wood burning and chain saws.  I have a Stihl 046 that runs great and a 034 that barely runs at all.  The only way I can get the 034 started is to pour some gas into the cylinder then hurry and put the spark plug back in.  Once it starts it runs great for about 1 minute.  Then after a minute it will idle fine but as soon as you hit the gas it boggs down.  Does anybody have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## TMonter (Mar 29, 2008)

Best guess is it's something fuel input related. You could likely take it to a local shop and have the carburetor rebuilt for about 50-60 dollars or if you are knowledgeable buy a carb kit and do it yourself.

Other things to check:

Fuel Filter in tank clean?

Air Filter Clean?

Air leaks on intake boot?

When my 056 had issues I was too busy to mess with it so I just had it rebuilt (the carburetor) at the local shop for $58 bucks and it runs great.


----------



## jchristie600 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just cleaned the air filter and that helped ZERO.  There is one other thing that puzzles me.  Once I get it running I notice that I have chain oil coming out of the top of the cover.  I am going to call the local shop tomorrow and see if I can get a carb kit.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 29, 2008)

Make sure you also get a new one of the in tank fuel filters. The cost should only be about 4-6 bucks.

Make sure you have fresh fuel mix when you try and run it.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 29, 2008)

while it's apart, change the fuel line and the impulse line also.

what do you mean oil outof top cover? bar oil?


----------



## tkirk22 (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the function of the impulse line?


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 29, 2008)

Two main things with these saws #1 they get holes in the fuel line where it goes into the tank and#2 on the bottom of the carb there is a small hole in a silver plate make sure that is not clogged with saw dust.. NEVER blow your air cleaner out with compressed air it will open the air filter up and allow larger micron particals into your motor. Just clean with a tooth brush. Let us know what you find. Here is also a trick I learned at a local saw shop.....If you have it good and flooded take the spark plug and heat it cherry red with a torch and hurry up and put it back in the saw and try to start it. It works great!!


Rob


----------



## bill*67 (Mar 29, 2008)

first off, check the compression, please install a new plug as the old one could be gas fouled, you should have the crankcase pressure and vaccum tested, check the fuel line and impulse hose, the impulse hose is like the fuel pump on your car, it gets pressure from the crankcase to operate the diaphram in the carb. check the adjustment screws on the carb and make sure they are set right so the engine runs at the right rpm, please use a tach! compression has to be over 100 psi to run properly.let us know how you make out!


----------



## jchristie600 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I haven't had a chance to mess with the saw at all since I first posted about it.  Hopefully tonight I can tinker a little.  I will keep you updated.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## reaperman (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Chainsaw forum on arobist site is the best for chainsaw problems.


----------

